# Tru-Shilling™



## seamus7227 (Nov 24, 2013)

I decided to try something a bit more intricate. This time by cutting into the surrounding letters to give a little bit more "WOW" factor. Or so that was intention. Comments welcome!


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 24, 2013)

WOW! WOW! WOW!WOW! WOW! WOW!WOW! WOW! WOW!WOW! WOW! WOW!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's amazing.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 24, 2013)

WOW worked...definitely a step up (from what was already great stuff!)


----------



## lorbay (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok Seamus May be you have shared this and maybe you have not. But how thick are these before you start to scrol saw them ????
Lin


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 25, 2013)

lorbay said:


> Ok Seamus May be you have shared this and maybe you have not. But how thick are these before you start to scrol saw them ????
> Lin




Lin, most coins are 1/3rd the thickness of the standard coin itself, if not thinner, which is what makes it that much more difficult to cut.


----------



## BW Design Works (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm always amazed at how you are able to cut these with such precision. Can't wait to see it on a blank.


----------



## mikellem (Nov 25, 2013)

Utterly amazing....If a coin can be 
cut,,you sure are the man to cut it..

Congrats mu friend..


----------



## jimjam66 (Nov 25, 2013)

It makes my eyes ache just thinking about scrollsawing all of that tiny detail - but Dear Lord, the results are astounding!


----------



## MarkD (Nov 25, 2013)

WOW seems appropriate to me !!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## johncrane (Nov 25, 2013)

Seamus! i think the WOW word fits the bill here, i also think you could of been a Surgeon!! awesome work.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 25, 2013)

That is amazing... if you're not cross eyed now, you will be by the time you reach my age... really did a job on the WOW factor on that one.


----------



## evan bahr (Nov 25, 2013)

You get a double WOW from me! How long did it take to cut out?


----------



## MikeL (Nov 25, 2013)

Incredible detailed work!  Your work reminds me of the guy that makes art in the eye of a needle ( or is it on the head of the needle).  You must have great patience!


----------



## healeydays (Nov 25, 2013)

Holy Guacamole Batman...

That is insane Seamus.  I see long hours in that one...

Mike B


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 25, 2013)

IIRC, this took 3-5 hours to complete. But over the course of two separate days. There was a lot of "blade dragging" with this one. Meaning: scroll saw was off(gives me more precision with the blade), and dragging the coin up and down the blade in order to make most of the detailed cut-outs.

Thank you for all of your comments thus far. I still think i should have taken the letters all the way!


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 25, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW!WOW! WOW! WOW!WOW! WOW! WOW!WOW! WOW! WOW!
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 
Don gave you twelve WOW!s.  I feel he was a little too generous.  I only going to give you 11 and half.

WOW! WOW! WOW!WOW! WOW! WOW!WOW! WOW! WOW!WOW! WOW! WO

:biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 25, 2013)

That's actually 11 2/3 :wink:.

I'd give it a lot of Wows but everyone beat me to it, so I'll just say it is bonzer (ask an Ozzie).


----------



## turncrazy43 (Nov 25, 2013)

Great job! Your work is great. Always enjoy seeing your work. Keep it coming.
________________________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 25, 2013)

That's incredible, totally cool. You are a master of such intricate cuts.


----------



## gbpens (Nov 25, 2013)

WOW! has been achieved.


----------



## Katsin (Nov 26, 2013)

Impressive. Have you ever thought of trying your hand at wood carving? I think your attention to detail on these coins would translate well to carving ability.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 26, 2013)

All you have shown have been superb, but this is best yet in my opinion.  How in the heck do you top this one??


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 1, 2013)

Since Fred is gonna bust my chops I figured I'd better drill that "R" out. LOL. Every time I have looked at that coin since hearing that, it's like a nagging thorn in my big toe. 

In regards to the question of whether I could take on wood carving, I personally don't feel like I have the foresight to see what it is that I am carving and knowing every angle that is needed to create the piece. 

Thank you all for the great comments. I'm not sure what is next, but I have a few ideas.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 7, 2013)

What kind of scroll saw would you recommend a 'first timer' to get?  I haven't though about coins or even metal, but was think more about timber...  Figured with the kind of time you have spent with one, maybe you could point a fella in the right direction?!?!?


Can't really add anything of value that hasn't already been said by the many replies here...but the stuff you do inspires a lot of folks to try harder to just fall a bit short of perfection every time they see one of your pieces.





Scott (when you doing the gold eagle) B


----------



## OZturner (Dec 8, 2013)

Incredible Work Seamus, 
I think all the accolades have been said.
A couple of questions, if you don't mind 
1.  Do you hold the Coin in your fingers, and manipulate it, to cut? or 
2.  Do you have a holding jig, that would give you a little more comfort, some mechanical advantage, and greater travel distance?
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------

